# Low water middle fork 2021 trip vid



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! Looks like it was an exciting trip. Had you all been down before? Any lessons learned, or tips you'd like to pass on to others that would dare a low-water trip?

It looked like the water turned super muddy that last day!


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Fun looking group and well done on the video. Cool that you pooled folks’ clips into one.

confession: “ship your damn oar!!” might have slipped from my mouth a time or two, especially watching the one lady @ cove creek(?) before getting super stuck. oooof.


----------



## LJPurvis (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

griz said:


> Fun looking group and well done on the video. Cool that you pooled folks’ clips into one.
> 
> confession: “ship your damn oar!!” might have slipped from my mouth a time or two, especially watching the one lady @ cove creek(?) before getting super stuck. oooof.


For sure.... felt like I was screaming that in my head all day on my July 1st trip too. I did a lot of waiting for people to get themselves unstuck on that trip. Didn't need any z-dragging though. Still looked like a fun trip though. Missed out on some fun stuff above Indian...but if trip members were struggling with getting stuck below it would have been super rough above.


----------



## JoshL (Jul 12, 2021)

Great video, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

IDriverRunner said:


> Had you all been down before? Any lessons learned, or tips you'd like to pass on to others that would dare a low-water trip?
> 
> It looked like the water turned super muddy that last day!


For the majority of our group, it was a first descent. A whole bunch of read and run.
Any tips... I'd say have a solid group of folks with decent boating skills and calm dispositions. Most folks honed their low water skills as we went. Everyone had a master's degree in unpinning themselves by day 3. It's easy to get discouraged, freaked out, tired blah blah. The groups staying positive, supportive and in good humor will likely be successful and have a wonderful time.

Yes, there was a big rain storm upstream of us. We didn't have rain at camp. We woke up to muddy conditions.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

griz said:


> confession: “ship your damn oar!!” might have slipped from my mouth a time or two, especially watching the one lady @ cove creek(?) before getting super stuck. oooof.


Haha! Yes sir. She wanted to make a separate video titled " woes of a river rookie " that documented her trip from start to finish. This video was almost that.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Missed out on some fun stuff above Indian...


Totally agree. Next time.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Nice move pulling those folks on river right out. 
Did you pull the eddy high N center and throw them a rope?
I'm nearly always available if you need an extra boat from the top..


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

tBatt said:


> Did you pull the eddy high N center and throw them a rope?
> I'm nearly always available if you need an extra boat from the top..


Sorta. Just dropped my nose in close enough and their bow person was able to just grab my perimeter line and hold on. Worked kinda slick.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for sharing.
What a fun group that was working together to unpin rafts.

MFS is one of my favorite floats. Probably like many watching this video I found myself moving around in my chair making air rowing moves as the pin's happened. Good video work. If you guys want to share, what was the estimated cost to fly in all that gear?


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

okieboater said:


> If you guys want to share, what was the estimated cost to fly in all that gear?


Roughly $350 per person.
We made a decision as a group that we weren't skimping on creature comforts or ice.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with your theory.

Actually not bad and you miss all the misery of pins and drags on the upper part.

Never done the fly in but one year we did spend a layover at Flying B and that was a great place for a layover. We had good water that year and making miles was easy.

Again, thanks for sharing your trip.


----------



## Jake D (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like a really great crew! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

yardsells said:


> Happy holidays ya'll!
> In case you're bored, here's our trip vid from our middle fork trip. 1.5 ft.
> We flew into Indian creek with literally 4 tons of gear.
> Tons of carnage but a wonderful team, great spirits and memories galore.
> Caution: it's 50 minutes long.


Yardsells - we do a live video review show on Fridays at 2 PM and would love to review this video. I really like how you all have some struggles but have good attitudes about the trip and make good, calm decisions. Would you mind if we did a video review your trip vid on our channel (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF_u22nly3EKvzumOIFK2Aw)?


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

zcollier said:


> Yardsells - we do a live video review show on Fridays at 2 PM and would love to review this video. (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF_u22nly3EKvzumOIFK2Aw)?


1. Your link doesn't work. 
2. Probably totally cool with it. I'd just like to know who "we" are...


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF_u22nly3EKvzumOIFK2Aw


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

These guys do some cool videos. Zac is also an outfitter on the Middle Fork and in Oregon. I learned a couple things from one of his low water video discussions and I have been boating out there since '91 with about 50 low water trips, so that was cool to get a couple new ideas.


----------



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

yardsells said:


> 1. Your link doesn't work.
> 2. Probably totally cool with it. I'd just like to know who "we" are...


Oops. Here's the correct link to our channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF_u22nly3EKvzumOIFK2Aw .

The "we" is my friend Aaron and I. Aaron is a long time commercial guide and private boater and we do a weekly "Better than mediocre rafting show on YouTube. For reference, here's a link to our last episode: 



.

Your video would be fun to review and could potentially help other boaters considering a low water Middle Fork trip.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

zcollier said:


> Oops. Here's the correct link to our channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF_u22nly3EKvzumOIFK2Aw .
> 
> The "we" is my friend Aaron and I. Aaron is a long time commercial guide and private boater and we do a weekly "Better than mediocre rafting show on YouTube. For reference, here's a link to our last episode:
> 
> ...


Cool man. Be gentle.


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

Great vid! The bottom of my boat got up close and personal on some of those same rocks this last July.


----------



## Rafter Larry (Aug 10, 2021)

Great video and thanks for sharing. Our trip was June 8th. I am glad that our trip wasn’t much later. I did enough rock collecting on that trip at the top end.


----------



## nmjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice video, thanks. What date did you put in at Indian Creek?


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

nmjohn said:


> What date did you put in at Indian Creek?


If memory serves, flew in on July 29th, launched July 30th.


----------



## nmjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks, we put in a Boundary Creek on July 14 and passed Indian Creek on July 17. It was running 1.75 feet. I rowed a 14 foot Aire, accompanied by two 13 foot rafts, a 14 foot Aire cataraft, one C1 closed canoe and two single open canoes, one paddled by a 81 y.o gentleman. I saw to my surprise outfitters taking down fully loaded sweeps and rowing 18 ft rafts from Boundary Creek. We had to help one sweep get off rocks at Artillery Rapid. We went light with supplies and with dehydrated food. We had no major problems apart from being stuck on some rocks episodically and one of our 13 ft raft flipping at Tappan 3 rapid.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

nmjohn said:


> I saw to my surprise outfitters taking down fully loaded sweeps and rowing 18 ft rafts from Boundary Creek. We had to help one sweep get off rocks at Artillery Rapid.


They pretty much never stop doing that... they were still running sweeps and the big 18's down to the lowest it got in September this year (1.4ft or so). The ones I'm more surprised to see are the drift boats from Helfrich. They fly customers into Indian but they dead head down from Boundary with them. Most of those guides know that river better then back of their hand...but still definitely hit rocks. I definitely heard from a few guides about how much it sucked towards the end of the season. Customers expecting to do the whole river but getting flown in only to get stuck on rocks and stuff... complaining about such and taking it out on the guides.

I almost went on a commercial support trip at the end of July this year but couldn't stomach the $2k cost of the trip... but the owner of the company did everything but cancel the trip to talk them all into flying in to Indian with their boats and gear. Turns out it was no big deal.

My July 1st launch date was the first low water trip I'd done...usually do it early June and see closer to 5-6ft and cold and rainy temps. I actually had a blast and it really made the place seem like a whole new thing. Really nice to not have to worry about freezing... harder to keep cool on that one. I still think I prefer it at high water...but wouldn't hesitate to do it at low flows again.


----------



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

We're going to do a video review of this on our YouTube Live "Aaron and Zach's Better than Mediocre Rafting Show" this Friday at 2 PM PST.

If you're interested, you can watch live on Friday (and comment live) or watch the recording afterwards on YouTube at:


----------



## nmjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

Maybe you should talk to Merlin Wheeler about open canoeing the Middle Fork at 81 years old!


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

zcollier said:


> We're going to do a video review of this on our YouTube Live "Aaron and Zach's Better than Mediocre Rafting Show" this Friday at 2 PM PST.
> 
> If you're interested, you can watch live on Friday (and comment live) or watch the recording afterwards on YouTube at:


I'm gonna check it out!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

nmjohn said:


> Thanks, we put in a Boundary Creek on July 14 and passed Indian Creek on July 17. It was running 1.75 feet....I saw to my surprise outfitters taking down fully loaded sweeps and rowing 18 ft rafts from Boundary Creek. We had to help one sweep get off rocks at Artillery Rapid.


Because of the fire I had to fly in as well this year to get some of that sub 1.4 feet (under 400 cfs) flow. 17 feet of very lightly inflated PVC is just the ticket. I have done it from the top at 425 cfs and that can be a bit challenging. 1.75 feet is right where it starts to get 'interesting'. I personally love the challenge of the low water runs. I used to take everything and just deal, now I am starting to fly things in if possible or just not take it. But when weather can be winter or summer you have to take the winter stuff too.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

That view from Elk Bar can't be beat!


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

I also will never get tired of the view looking downstream at Elk Bar.


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

nmjohn said:


> Thanks, we put in a Boundary Creek on July 14 and passed Indian Creek on July 17. It was running 1.75 feet. I rowed a 14 foot Aire, accompanied by two 13 foot rafts, a 14 foot Aire cataraft, one C1 closed canoe and two single open canoes, one paddled by a 81 y.o gentleman. I saw to my surprise outfitters taking down fully loaded sweeps and rowing 18 ft rafts from Boundary Creek. We had to help one sweep get off rocks at Artillery Rapid. We went light with supplies and with dehydrated food. We had no major problems apart from being stuck on some rocks episodically and one of our 13 ft raft flipping at Tappan 3 rapid.


Hey Jerry yes that was a great trip and would do it again in a heartbeat. Forget high water. Give me rock dodging any day. BTW I am still impressed that you decided to run Cramer down the middle. Last time I saw that happen we had three flipped rafts!!! Tell Teresa I said hi. Just got a wooden snow flake from Merlin. What a gent.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

I believe the live stream is happening now:


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

IDriverRunner said:


> I believe the live stream is happening now:


Well, that was fun.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

yardsells said:


> Well, that was fun.


Haha yeah it was. I ended up winning a book at the end of the live-stream. Wahoo!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I am a fan of Zach's videos and find them worth while.
On the other hand
I watched maybe 20 minutes of this one and clicked off.

The people who shared this video, won the permit, paid the costs involved and actually ran the river at a level most of us would find difficult. They screwed up, supported each other and shared the entire trip with us stay at homes. I appreciate these folks and what they did.

Having been blessed to run the middle fork some six times over the years one of them commercial and rest private, I looked at the video and really enjoyed it. I kayaked and rowed this trip and got up at personal at many of the drops documented in the video.

I think Zach and maybe his buddy are good boaters and have a lot to share.

I do not think either of them came across well with their comments. I got tired of listening to them bash the people on the trip and went off to do other things. Hope Zack and bud changed their attitudes and paid tribute to the boaters they tore apart in the first part of the video that I watched. Having watched and enjoyed a lot of Zach's videos I know he can do better.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, I thought the choice of no audio on the video they were watching was questionable, as well. It kind of defeated the whole charm of the video in the first place...a group of friends, the thoughts and conversations, having fun on a beautiful river, getting stuck here and there and getting it done together anyways.

Again, Yardsells, nice job on the video. It’s pretty rare for me to watch something 50 minutes long on YT but I watched it beginning to end without batting an eye.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

As the driver of the green boat in the video, I thought the show started off really critical. One host kept hitting on how much gear we brought, while the other defended it. As the program continued there were some good comments. Both hosts did a good job. Overall, I felt good about it and agreed with both of them at various times. Turning off early takes away from the episode as a whole, as the beginning can seem overly critical to some. Yes, I am blessed to boat with such good people of all levels. Having a mix of experience adds so much stoke. As for bringing all the gear, I wish the hosts knew we were all motor rig drivers and this was a video of us “roughing” it, with less gear! 

As for the program, I enjoy the back a forth banter and arguments. I find that I agree with one for a while, then switch to agreement with the other. I hope they can review another Yardsells production again!

Troy


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Troy, thanks for sharing your Middle Fork trip experiences and rowing on the river.

I have been blessed to kayak, row, and canoe wonderful rivers like the middle fork (Low water, high water and in between flows). My feelings are unless you are there, you do not have all the facts and even then if you are not the person on the oars or paddles you are guessing.

I am glad every one got down the river and even more glad you all shared the good times with us who watched the video.

Thanks to you and all your buds on your trip.


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

Really liked the OP video and think these things are an invaluable contribution to the 'Buzz, as they capture the real trials and tribulations of a river trip. Seems like these folks knew what they were getting into, made the best of it, and had a fun time. So now when somebody asks about what a low water MFS trip look like...here's an excellent visual example. Like anything else, if others want to trip over their d!cks to criticize this/that/etc, that's their petty business.


----------



## IDoutdoors (Jan 10, 2022)

yardsells said:


> Happy holidays ya'll!
> In case you're bored, here's our trip vid from our middle fork trip. 1.5 ft.
> We flew into Indian creek with literally 4 tons of gear.
> Tons of carnage but a wonderful team, great spirits and memories galore.
> ...


fun watch


----------

